# Terry Dunn



## RCastillo (Apr 12, 2002)

What do you think of his work?

Thanks!:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2002)

I don't know about him! To what work are you referring?


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 13, 2002)

His tapes on Yang style Tai Chi. they've been out for sometime, and I was introduced to them by my Kenpo Instructor. Just wondering for those that are familiar with him as to what they thought of his work. Thanks


----------



## ikenpo (May 7, 2002)

Richardo, 

Is the the same form your instructor is teaching you? Is it the recomended tape to look at by the Tracy's? How far along are you in your studies of Tai Chi?


----------



## RCastillo (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *Richardo,
> 
> Is the the same form your instructor is teaching you? Is it the recomended tape to look at by the Tracy's? How far along are you in your studies of Tai Chi? *



Thanks for asking! Master Al introduced me to Terry Dunns Tai Chi  about 3 years back. Well, I got hooked, and feel very comfortable as I have learned all of the Short, and Long forms. Plus, I have gone a step forward, and have learned Doc Fai Wongs Broadsword Form( All of them are of the Yang Style)
Yes, these are the tapes Master Al highly recommends(Dunns). IMHO, they are broken down very well, different angles, explanations included. No real "Applications" are presented, but if you know Kenpo, the similarities, and applications you will already know.:asian:


----------

